# إعراب: ما لون هذه السيارة الجميلة؟



## Afsar

من فضلكم ما إعراب هذه الجملة البسيطة

*ما لون هذه السيارة الجميلة؟ *


----------



## Qittat Ulthar

ما لونُ *هذهِ السيارةِ الجميلةِ*


----------



## Afsar

Qittat Ulthar said:


> ما لونُ *هذهِ السيارةِ الجميلةِ*


أخي الكريم أعني إعرابا وهذه حركات
على سبيل المثال؛ 
ما : حرف الاستفهام 
هذه:  اسم الإشارة 
جميلة : نعت


----------



## WadiH

ما: اسم استفهام في محل رفع مبتدأ
لون: خبر مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة وهو مضاف
هذه: اسم إشارة في محل جر مضاف إليه
السيارة: بدل مجرور وعلامة جرّه الكسرة
الجميلة: نعت مجرور وعلامة جرّه الكسرة


----------



## Afsar

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------

